# I Asked the Lord



## Nebrexan (Oct 12, 2008)

We sang this hymn in church today. I got the greatest blessing out reading it over and over. Maybe someone else will appreciate it too.

*I ASKED THE LORD*
Words: John Newton, 1779 (alt. Laura Taylor)

I asked the Lord that I might grow
In faith and love and every grace,
Might more of His salvation know
And seek more earnestly His face.

'Twas He who taught me thus to pray
And He I trust has answered prayer.
But it has been in such a way
As almost drove me to despair.

_I hoped that in some favored hour
At once He'd answer my request,
And by His love's constraining power
Subdue my sins and give me rest.

Instead of this, He made me feel
The hidden evils of my heart,
And let the angry powers of Hell
Assault my soul in every part.

Yea, more with His own hand He seemed
Intent to aggravate my woe,
Crossed all the fair designs I schemed,
Cast out my feelings, laid me low.

Lord, why is this, I trembling cried,
Wilt Thou pursue thy worm to death?_
"Tis in this way," the Lord replied,
"I answer prayer for grace and faith."

"These inward trials I employ
From self and pride to set thee free,
And break thy schemes of earthly joy
That thou mayest seek thy all in me."


----------



## py3ak (Oct 13, 2008)

I sent that poem to my grandmother and mother a couple of months ago. It is a fine expression of an experimental Christian truth.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 13, 2008)

We sing it with the old words, instead of

"Cast out my feelings, laid me low."

We sing

"Blasted my gourds and laid me low"

Gotta love olde englishe!!!

But honestly I look at it more as a poem than a hymn, and I don't think I've chosen it for public worship myself.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, the version I encountered had "blasted my gourds". I like that too, though mainly for its allusion to Jonah.


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks so much for this; it is extremely pertinent to me right now.

I have been suffering from horrendous, intractable insomnia lately and it's in those hours between 1 a.m. and 6 a.m. that the Lord has been showing me a whole lot of things described so eloquently in this hymn. (I had recently been praying for more grace - and more faith.) So *this* is the way He works in His children??? Well, I can only say, _all praise, honor and glory to Him, my blessed, perfect and ever trustworthy Savior!!!_

"Though he slay me, yet will I trust in him..." - Job 13:15a.

Thanks again; this means a lot to me. May He bless you richly, David!

Margaret


----------

